# Thoughts on Resident Evil 6?



## Densetsu (Oct 3, 2012)

IGN says: 7.9 / 10
Metacritic says: 77 / 100
Eurogamer says: 6 / 10
Joystiq says: 2.5 / 5 stars
GameSpot says: 4.5 / 10
Kotaku says: NO

First _ORC_*, and now this.  Capcom, why have you forsaken us?

Some comic relief.  You know, to lighten the depression.













*Yes, I know that Capcom actually outsourced the development of _ORC_ to Slant Six Games, but it was still Capcom's decision.


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Kotaku: Our source says versus 13 is canned"

You can ignore them, they only post crap for site hits


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't worry, its capcom.
They'll release RE 6 turbo max hd full edition soon


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Don't worry, its capcom.
> They'll release RE 6 turbo max hd full edition soon


And after that, RE 6 turbo max hd full edition 2 hyper mode.
By the way, I love your title lol.

Anyways, I never care what sites rate games. If I'm interested in the game, I'll buy it and decide for my self if I wasted my money or not. Which is exactly what I'll do with this game.


----------



## ouch123 (Oct 3, 2012)

I was really looking forward to this title. I'm still going to get it but I guess I'll keep in mind not to get my hopes too high.


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 3, 2012)

theres a lot of games that have low scores but they are very good like:fossil fighters,okami,valkyrie profile,mario and luigi rpg 3 and pokemon ranger


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I'm still going to Best Buy to pick up my pre-ordered copy of the _RE6 Anthology_, shitty reviews or not.  

But I'm pretty convinced that it won't be like my _RE4_ experience was.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 3, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> theres a lot of games that have low scores but they are very good like:*fossil fighters,okami,valkyrie profile,mario and luigi rpg 3* and pokemon ranger


Those games didn't get low scores.


----------



## Walker D (Oct 3, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> IGN says: 7.9 / 10
> Metacritic says: 77 / 100
> Eurogamer says: 6 / 10
> Joystiq says: 2.5 / 5 stars
> ...



Puff ...I never trust game reviews too much ...this sites always look to adulterate them a lot sometimes, it's crazy.

Just for reference, here are other reviews to see how random it is:

Digital Chumps 9.2 out of 10
EGM 8.5 out of 10
Game Informer 8.75 out of 10
GameSpot 4.5 out of 10
IGN 7.9 out of 10
Play UK 88 out of 100
Playstation Official Magazine UK 7 out of 10
Playstation Official Magazine US 9 out of 10
Playstation Universe 8.5 out of 10
Xbox360Achievements 77 out of 100
Gaming Age B+
IGN 7.9 out of 10

We can't trust anyone


----------



## Lurker2 (Oct 3, 2012)

Resident Evil 6 isn't a bad game but it isn't great. Plus only a quarter or so of the reviews are negative. It weaves four stories together well but has camera problems. The quick time events suck in my opinion but it has decent gameplay. The controller layout is alright really wish they change a couple of things here and there since it could control so much better. The tutorial should also tell you the basics of close combat combat, herbs and countering but it doesn't. Honestly even with the problems and the less then par tutorial I still give it a 8/10.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm keen enough to try it, but not at full price. Will await the steam sales and hope the pc community can do some patching to fix things up


----------



## dgwillia (Oct 3, 2012)

I decided to wait, I just used the same money to buy One Piece for PS3. I'm sure the price will drop by atleast 20$ within the month, probably even more by Black Friday.

All these low reviews are giving me flashbacks to RERC, and overall all the gameplay changes just make me sad.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 3, 2012)

for the trailer you can see the game is not resident evil


it just look like a generic gear of wars COD clone thing


----------



## Walker D (Oct 3, 2012)

Lurker2 said:


> Why are you looking at the numbers? You should really look at what they say is wrong and right about the game. They might of been paid off but they still point out blatant faults in the game and from that you can make a informed opinion on the game or better yet try the demo.



I've never said that I didn't look at what they say about the games. It's the only thing I give some attention to in game reviews actually
Even though they frequently are adulterated and not that good too


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 3, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> Kotaku: Our source says versus 13 is canned"
> 
> You can ignore them, they only post crap for site hits


Why is it that whenever a news site says something someone disagrees with, the response is always, "oh, it's X site, they got this one thing wrong, so they can't be trusted on anything"? News sites are made up of MANY more writers/journalists than just that one (or few) that make occasional mistakes, you know. Not to mention that there's no telling how long after the reporter in question is still around.


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Oct 3, 2012)

i bought it played it returned it all in the process of one day, game stinks. If i want to play a FPS theres better games.


----------



## mkdms14 (Oct 3, 2012)

I use Gamefly so Resident Evil 6 is in the mail right now.  I pay a small fee a month to play all these games that would cost me hundreds and hundreds of dollars to buy and play through each one of them.  And in the end if I end up liking one of the games I rented I can buy it off of them at a discount.  Its a win win situation.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2012)

it's capcom.  what did anyone expect?


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 3, 2012)

I, for one, don't agree with the reviews. I have loved all the Resident Evil games I've played (RE 4, 5, 6, 0, 1, and Revelations). 6 seems like a mix of 4 and 5 so far, which is AWESOME, for me. Just my 2 cents anyway, but whatever.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 3, 2012)

Well Capcom itself said it a few months back. That Resident Evil 6 will be more action based. But anyway is frustrating to see in what Resident Evil has become even the storyline.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, this is certainly disappointing to say the least. Obviously reviews aren't the be all, end all on a game's quality, but it certainly isn't encouraging.

Though I do find it weird how much Ada Wong's character design has changed. For comparison. What the hell happened there?


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 3, 2012)

Scott-105 said:


> I, for one, don't agree with the reviews. I have loved all the Resident Evil games I've played (RE 4, 5, 6, 0, 1, and Revelations). 6 seems like a mix of 4 and 5 so far, which is AWESOME, for me. Just my 2 cents anyway, but whatever.


I've played all of the canonical games (0, 1, 2, 3, _CVX_, 4, 5).  The only non-canonical game I've played is _ORC_. I have the _Umbrella/Darkside Chronicles HD_ on PSN and _Revelations_ on 3DS, but haven't had time to touch them.  

I've been following the series since 1997, so it's just frustrating when you've been a loyal fan of the series for 15 years and they're not delivering the same game formula you fell in love with.  I know some would argue that it's great that they're trying new ideas to keep the gameplay fresh, but look at _Pokemon_.  It's the same damn game every generation, but if the current _B2/W2_ thread is any indication, fans love the same formula.  

I miss the idea of choosing which zombies to shoot and which to run by because there simply aren't enough bullets in the game to kill everything.  _RE4_ changed that, but at least they nailed the atmosphere.  I played the demo of _RE6_ and when I got to Chris' demo campaign, I thought: "Are these zombies seriously shooting at me with machine guns right now?  _Seriously_??"  


Gahars said:


> Well, this is certainly disappointing to say the least. Obviously reviews aren't the be all, end all on a game's quality, but it certainly isn't encouraging.
> 
> Though I do find it weird how much Ada Wong's character design has changed. For comparison. What the hell happened there?


I know, right?  She could pass for a Caucasian in the new pic.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm glad that I don't need someone else's opinion to decide whether a game is bad or not - I just play it and decide for myself.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Same here. I dont need the review nor someone else's opinion.The review and someone's opinion is just an opinions and inaccurate, thats all. By the way, I liked the game and when I play the game and I decide for myself if its bad or not. I don't copying people or listening to people at all. My own taste and my own decision after the game.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 3, 2012)

RE6 felt way more action-esque than horror........ It feels like their not even trying in scaring me...


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kotaku: Our source says versus 13 is canned"
> ...



Famitsu are institutionally shit.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 3, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> Kotaku: Our source says versus 13 is canned"
> 
> You can ignore them, they only post crap for site hits



What are you on about? They said it was a rumor, just like how GBAtemp posts a bunch of rumors all the time from other sites. Don't be stupid.


On Topic: Now, is this a bad game, or is this a bad resident evil game? Because there's a huge difference there.


----------



## Lurker2 (Oct 3, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kotaku: Our source says versus 13 is canned"
> ...


I say bad RE game if you like the old style and horror.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 4, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> I miss the idea of choosing which zombies to shoot and which to run by because there simply aren't enough bullets in the game to kill everything.  _RE4_ changed that, but at least they nailed the atmosphere.  I played the demo of _RE6_ and when I got to Chris' demo campaign, I thought: "Are these zombies seriously shooting at me with machine guns right now?  _Seriously_??"


So basically, it's nothing like resident evil but the name and the characters? (and arguably not even the latter)

Yeah...no wonder the review scores are all over the place. The players who are used to fast paced shooters probably hate exactly those things you liked about it. And that means a review can be good or bad depending on what appeals to you in gaming in general.


I won't lie: I'm one of those guys. I never got the hype around RE4. I'm glad it's there and that it is (apparently) awesome, but it's just not a game for me. For me, it's just too slow paced.

But I really don't see why capcom is trying to build RE6 for players like me. It's not like I'm going to give it a chance even if it was the perfect game for me...exactly because I played RE4 and didn't like it: if a game that has all that critic and user praise doesn't appeal to me personally, one of the same franchise that gets mixed results is dismissed as "not a game for me" even faster.


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 4, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kotaku: Our source says versus 13 is canned"
> ...



Rumor or not they acted like it was true with their "anonymous source"  So it can easily beg the question if Kotaku is just ragging on the game to get site hits.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 4, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Sylar1 said:
> ...



No they didn't.


----------



## Kamiyama (Oct 4, 2012)

Only thing I hate in this game is that there's always a flag where you need to go. Also with press of button there's even big arrow to show how you get around a chair. All that because players of these days just don't wanna think ANYTHING. Also that health and pill system sucks. Without those this is pretty solid game otherwise.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 4, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> Rumor or not they acted like it was true with their "anonymous source"  So it can easily beg the question if Kotaku is just ragging on the game to get site hits.


Because a site as big as Kotaku really needs to resort to such things to get hits, right?


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 4, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Rumor or not they acted like it was true with their "anonymous source"  So it can easily beg the question if Kotaku is just ragging on the game to get site hits.
> ...



Yep, they probably do


----------



## Lurker2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well it shipped 4.5 million. Sold lord knows how many of those 4.5 million.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 5, 2012)

For me from what I've played of the game it is mostly meh with some good parts but also some truly awful parts dragging it down. It feels too much like a Michael Bay movie (only with a better story ) and there is a good game in there...it's just really bloated! They've gone for a quantity over quality here and overall the game feels like it is lacking in direction. I get a feeling that they probably went over budget on this game so just continued with what they had  rather than spend more time and money on it and cut the fat off and streamlined it.

Personally it's a 5.5/10, I'd say it was just as meh as RE5 and that's only if you have someone to play it with. Single player, I am completely underwhelmed by everything and it's hard to even be bothered to want to play it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 5, 2012)

Lurker2 said:


> Well it shipped 4.5 million. Sold lord knows how many of those 4.5 million.



It's Resident Evil. It'll always sell.

Even a shittier game like Raccoon City sold a pretty large amount.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Personally it's a 5.5/10, I'd say it was just as meh as RE5 and that's only if you have someone to play it with. Single player, I am completely underwhelmed by everything and it's hard to even be bothered to want to play it.



I have pondered such things for a while- I really enjoyed RE4 as something resembling a horror game (the boat and lock in the house sections being awesome) and somehow ended up playing RE5 co-op to this day (not done RE6 yet and probably will not for a while), but on reflection I seem to treat RE5 not unlike I do the House of the Dead arcade games, albeit without the dubious fun of holding an undersized plastic shotgun, and looking at it like that sees it work for me.

As for RE6 I was pretty interested and then E3 happened- the footage there where they were outrunning a plane made Army of Two look pretty tame which is not what I was really after for such a title.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 7, 2012)

I may be speaking prematurely, but from what I've seen so far, _ZombiU_ is a lot more atmospheric and representative of what I would consider to be a "survival horror." It's looking really good. In fact, I wasn't interested in the WiiU until I saw this title. The more I see of it, the more I want to get a WiiU on launch. The developers of _RE_ could learn a thing or two from this game about "survival horror." Ironic, considering _RE_ once defined the genre.

*EDIT*
Changed the title of the thread so as not to sound all inflammatory and crap. I don't mean to piss on peoples' opinions of _RE6_ if they like the game.


----------

